
“Thermal Pressure” Kernel Feature Would Help Linux Performance When Running Hot - bellinom
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-Thermal-Pressure-V1
======
bellinom
Patch discussion:
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1810.1/02410.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1810.1/02410.html)

